# Training Challange



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Subbing to watch your progress. Do you drive them for the first while on a 4-hitch with a broke team or do you pair them individually with an older, broke horse?


----------



## 5percherons (Dec 31, 2011)

Lots of ground driving then I have a gelding I use to hook them with. I will get videos of the first hook incase something fun happens
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Also subbing. I've always been fascinated by driving.


----------



## SpiritedLittleCopperSpots (Mar 4, 2010)

Subbing as well! 
I've started singles and am now wanting to start a team, so this will be great for learning.


----------



## 5percherons (Dec 31, 2011)

*These are the Fillys in Training*

Barbra on the left and Stepper on the Right


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

They'll make a gorgeous pair.


----------



## 5percherons (Dec 31, 2011)

Quick update, started the fillys yesterday and first off
Stepper was amazing very paitent and willing, harnessed her up with out her moving or jumping around so I left right at that spot and tied her up and left the harness on for a while
Barbra on the other hand not so patient, she is still very pushy and doesn't like being tied up and standing still, she has been in the tie stalls and also been left in the barn the last 3 days only being let out for water and it helps. She now will stand and settle down so she will be under harness tomorrow pending her attitude. I should mention that these fillys haven't been touched since about may and have been out at the pasture since and just brought in. They won't be asked to do alot of work once they are driving I will only drive them about 10 times then there training will stop to let them mature and soak in everything that has happened. Will post pics later tonight


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Good luck. I'm going to make a guess that you'll end up keeping Stepper. She sounds like a more level headed horse which will be great for driving.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

Subbing, maybe can find tips here for training mine! 
CLa may be right on keeping Stepper, but Barbra may have more energy to get the job done when called for


----------



## 5percherons (Dec 31, 2011)

I usually have better luck training the high strung horses that don't have the best manners, so we will see
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 5percherons (Dec 31, 2011)

Probaly one of the biggest things I focus on with young horses is patience, I move them slow in training but I also want them to stand still, when I want them to stop I need them to stand and relax for awhile. While ground driving them I will drive them for a bit then ask them to stop and stand for 30 secs then go and increase it to 1 or 2 minutes of standing. After they have been drove for a week they should stand for 10 mins. Then once I hook them to the wagon I will make them stand while hooked for 5 or 10 minutes before I leave, then all my horse stand to be hooked and will stand after they are hooked. Some horses also go to never never land if they won stand. It is a place where they can't see any horses and they will be tied up for awhile until they get the point
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

